# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Ακουγεται ενα φυσημα στα ηχεια.

## akisssssssss

Γεια σας παιδια.το  προβλημα σε κατι ηχεια που εχω για τον υπολογιστη ειναι οτι ακουγεται ενα φυσημα απο το μεγαφωνο οταν τα ανοιγω.δεν παιζει καποιο τραγουδι οταν ακουγεται το φυσημα απλα τα εχω ανοιξει.πιστευω πως οι αντιστασεις στο κυκλωμα προκαλουν το θορυβο .μπορω να τισ αλλαξω με αλλες μεγαλυτερης ισχυος μηπως λυθει το προβλημα?

----------


## east electronics

οχι δεν εχει καμμια απουτως σχεση με αυτο που γραφεις . Απλα τα φτηνα ηχεια για υπολογιστες εχουν πολυ κακο λογο σηματος προς θορυβο μαλλον θα πρπει να κοιταξεις για κατι καλυτερο 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## akisssssssss

Το ξερω τα ηχεια ειναι χαμηλου κοστους.εχω αλλα καλυτερα ηχεια δεν ειναι το θεμα να παρω.αυτο που αναγραφω παραπανω δε το ειπα ετσι το χα διαβασει καπου σε καποιο βιβλιο..απλα ρωτησα  αν λυνετε ετσι το προβλημα αν αλλαζα τις αντιστασεις.

----------


## east electronics

ειπαμε οχι

----------


## nyannaco

Πληροφοριακά, και χωρίς να εναφέρομαι στη συγκερκιμένη περίπτωση αλλά γενικά: ο θόρυβος από τις αντιστάσεις δεν έχει να κάνει με την ισχύ τους, αλλά με τον τύπο τους. Οι κοινές άνθρακα παράγουν πολύ θόρυβο. Οι ακριβείας (1% - νομίζω είναι metal film) έχουν πολύ καλύτερη συμπεριοφορά, και γι'αυτό προτιμώνται στα ποιοτικά μηχανήματα, ειδικά δε στα στάδια προενίσχυσης. Στα φτηνά ηχεία υπολογιστή, βέβαια, καμία σχέση.

----------


## east electronics

Δεν ειναι σωστο να μπερδευουμε τον θορυβο που αναφερει ο φιλος μας με καποιον αλλο θορυβο . 

Ο θορυβος / φυσημα που περιγραφει το παλικαρι προερχεται  απο την σχεδιαση οπου εχουν βαλει καποιο χαζο ολοκληρωμενο το οποιο αγκομαχαει και εχει σχεδιασμενο ενα gain X30 και ισως παραπανω αρα οσο ανεβαινει το gain  τοσο ανεβαινει και ο Θορυβος  ( ενας ενισχυτης η δουλεια του ειναι να ενισχυει δεν τον ενδιαφερει τι  αρα θα ενισχυσει και το σημα και τον θορυβο ) 

Οσο για τις αντιστασεις  η διατυπωση ειναι παντελως λαθος και οταν λεμε θορυβος σε αντιστασεις κατα κανονα εννουμε την αδυναμια που εχει το εξαρτημα να συμπεριφερθει σωστα στις αλλαγες θερμοκρασιας , στο ποσο θα επιρεαστει απο αλλα ρευματα και θορυβους που υπαρχουν γυρω του προερχομενα για παραδειγμα απο ενα τροφοδοτικο και που αργοτερα ολο αυτο θα παει να ενισχυθει αλλα με μαλλον κακα αποτελεσματα 
*
ΣΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ  η ιδια η αντισταση δεν παραγει κανεναν θορυβο απο μονη της ...και η αλλαγη τους ακομα και με αντιστασεις που κανουν 5 ευρω η μια δεν θα σου λυσει το προβλημα.*

Πολυ απλα εχεις παρερμηνευσει κατι που διαβασες στο ιντερνετ ...

οσο για τις μεταλ φιλμ ο κυριοτερος λογος που τις βαζουν δεν ειναι τοσο ο θορυβος αλλα η υψηλη τους ακριβεια που ειναι παραιτητο σε πολλα ψηφιακα και αναλογικα κυκλωματα και στον τομεα μας οπου ενισχυτης ειναι ισον με ακριβεια και συμμετρια . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## nyannaco

Χωρίς καμμία διάθεση να σε αμφισβητήσω ή να αντιδικήσω (respect είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω), αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω προέρχονται από σχετικό άρθρο του Elektor (το οποίο διάβαζα φανατικά και σεβόμουν πολύ, κάποτε) προ αμνημονεύτων ετών. Απέδιδε το (λευκό) θόρυβο που παράγουν οι αντιστάσεις στις κρούσεις των ηλεκτρονίων λόγω θερμικής κίνησης, και τη σχετική υπεροχή των metal film (α) στον συγκριτικά πολύ μικρότερο χώρο λόγω γεωμετρίας (film αντί συμπαγής κύλινδρος) αλλά και (β) στη διαφορά του ίδιου του υλικού, που και τα δύο συντείνουν στο να είναι πολύ λιγότερες οι συγκρούσεις. Πειραματικά, χωρίς καν όργανα, αλλά και μόνο με το αυτί, η διαφορά ήταν όντως εμφανής όταν δοκίμασα το ίδιο προενισχυτικό στάδιο κεφαλής κινητού μαγνήτη (για την ιστορία, το Naim Nac 32)  αρχικά με απλές άνθρακα 5% και στη συνέχεια με metal film 1%. Εγινε αλλαγή των αντιστάσεων στην ίδια πλακέτα, με όλα τα άλλα εξαρτήματα ίδια, και ο ελάχιστος θόρυβος που υπήρχε αρχικά, εξαφανίστηκε.

----------


## akisssssssss

Καλησπερα παιδια..ηθελα να πω πως δεν παρερμηνευσα κατι απο το διαδικτυο.ειχα διαβασει σε ενα βιβλιο για την αντισταση που προκαλει θορυβο.στσ αντιστασεις ανθρακα οταν η θερμοκρασια τους υπερβει ορισμενα ορια τα μορια του ανθρακα πυρακτωνονται και αναπτυσσονται μεταξυ τους μικρα βολταικα τοξα.στη συνεχεια τα μορια λιωνουν με συνεπεια τη μεταβολη της τιμης της αντιστασης και αυξομειωση της τιμης του διερχομενου ρευματος.αν η αντισταση ειναι συνδεδεμενη σε κυκλωμα μετα το οποιο υπαρχουν σταδια ενισχυσης οι μεταβολες αυτες του ρευματος αρα και της τασης στα ακρα της αντιστασης ενισχυονται και ακουγονται απο το μεγαφωνο σα φυσημα.σ αυτη την περιπτωση η αντικατασταση της αντιστασης με μια μεγαλυτερης ισχυος μας λυνει το προβλημα.

----------


## akisssssssss

Παντως το φυσημα ειναι πολυ μικρο.απλα ετσι γενικα κουβεντα κανουμε.

----------


## nyannaco

> στσ αντιστασεις ανθρακα οταν η θερμοκρασια τους υπερβει ορισμενα ορια τα μορια του ανθρακα πυρακτωνονται και αναπτυσσονται μεταξυ τους μικρα βολταικα τοξα.στη συνεχεια τα μορια λιωνουν με συνεπεια τη μεταβολη της τιμης της αντιστασης και αυξομειωση της τιμης του διερχομενου ρευματος.αν η αντισταση ειναι συνδεδεμενη σε κυκλωμα μετα το οποιο υπαρχουν σταδια ενισχυσης οι μεταβολες αυτες του ρευματος αρα και της τασης στα ακρα της αντιστασης ενισχυονται και ακουγονται απο το μεγαφωνο σα φυσημα.σ αυτη την περιπτωση η αντικατασταση της αντιστασης με μια μεγαλυτερης ισχυος μας λυνει το προβλημα.


Πιστεύω πάντως ότι είναι αδικαιολόγητη η υπερθέρμανση αντιστάσεων σε προενισχυτικά στάδια, κάτι πρέπει να πηγαίνει πολύ στραβά. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση η λύση δεν είναι η αύξηση της ισχύος της αντίστασης (αντιμετώπιση του συμπτώματος) αλλά η αναζήτηση και εξάλειψη του αιτίου.

----------


## east electronics

Σωστα ...με προλαβες

----------


## draco1

Είναι ενεργοποιημένη η είσοδος μικροφώνου θα πρέπει να την κάνεις disable μέσα από το λειτουργικό σύστημα, κάτω δεξιά εκεί που είναι το εικονίδιο  μεγαφωνάκι  είναι και ο μείκτης κάνε διπλό κλικ στο μεγάφωνο και θα σου ανοίξει.

Εκεί μέσα στην επιλογή εγγραφή ή είσοδός (εξαρτάτε από τον μεικτη και το λειτουργικό) θα βρεις την είσοδο μικροφώνου αν την βρεις κανε την disable και το φύσημα πιθανό να σταματήσει, αν δεν σταματήσει τότε την ψάχνεις αν φταίει κάτι άλλο , μην τα πειράξεις τα ηχεία αν δεν κάνεις πρώτα τα παραπάνω βήματα

----------

